# Jig for installing drawer fronts



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

I have tried many different ways over the years to install drawer fronts. This jig is for 1/2" overlay drawer fronts. 
With this they all align perfectly, can be installed at the shop and no nail holes to patch. And it works on any size drawer. 
Fronts are attached with liquid nails and 6, 1" steel screws.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

That looks like a good idea. I need to try that on the next set of cabinets. I have also been using 1/2 inch overlay for drawer fronts and doors.

Thanks for sharing.
Mike


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

That's a nifty idea. I'm going to file it away until my next project needing drawers. Thanks.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

So simple but brilliant! I have to make me one of those, thanks.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I have to say that I have wondered for years how it's done . I had it in my head that they were put on and lined up one after another in order to make them all match incase there's a small discrepancy somewhere . Guess I was wrong


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Way cool!


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

Hey Clay, I really like your jig. Yesterday I was looking for a way to put tops and bottoms on boxes so that they align properly. I came up with a similar jig, but I think I like your better. I'm going to change mine, and I appreciate you showing it. Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## PaulH (May 30, 2012)

So simple but brilliant, Thanks for sharing


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

I like it! Pretty clever.


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

Thank you all. It only took 25 years and xxx drawers to go hey, there has to be a better way. 
ALSO, I took a drawer that I put in the cabinet and added the front to it. I then took that drawer to make the jig. 
I probably install 1-200 drawers a year. I will take an hour to build a jig, and then go, that sucked, let me do it better. This one works,, KISS, keep it simple stupid.


----------



## Smithyrules (Aug 12, 2014)

Just made drawer front jig and it's going to make it so much quicker to do .
Many thanks


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

This is a great jig if you want to attach the drawer boxes to the drawer fronts in exactly the same place all the time, but variations between the drawer slide mounts and cabinet parts usually cause problems when doing it this way. I prefer to mount the boxes on the hinges and then apply the drawer fronts while centered in the opening of the cabinet face frame. Otherwise you need to spend a lot of time trying to adjust the slides up and down and sideways to get the drawer to fit in the face frame properly, and to me this takes much longer. Doing it my way only a few shims are used to center the drawer face in the face frame. Then I attach the drawer box to it. I do the lowest drawer first and then work toward the top of the cabinet. All of this work is done before attaching the counter top or table top to the cabinet, so it's easy to reach down and pop a few screws through the drawer box and into the back of the drawer face. I then drill the handle/knob holes and attach the handles or knobs. Cabinet door hinges can be attached the same way if they attach to the back side of the door. The result is perfect fitting doors and drawers with just the right gap all around. Pop out the shims and you are finished.

Charley


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

You lost me when you mounted boxes to hinges. This is for 1/2" overlay drawer fronts. All my full extension, soft close guides are mounted to the bottom of the side of the drawer, so all drawers line up perfectly.
All drawers are one inch narrower than the opening in the face frame. No way to screw it up if you build your drawers to fit.
I have installed several hundred using this system. I just hate the double stick tape, hot glue, etc. 
And I have no nail holes to fill. 
I would love to see some of your installs.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

fire65 said:


> You lost me when you mounted boxes to hinges. This is for 1/2" overlay drawer fronts. All my full extension, soft close guides are mounted to the bottom of the side of the drawer, so all drawers line up perfectly.
> All drawers are one inch narrower than the opening in the face frame. No way to screw it up if you build your drawers to fit.
> I have installed several hundred using this system. I just hate the double stick tape, hot glue, etc.
> And I have no nail holes to fill.
> I would love to see some of your installs.


Sorry, I meant to say Drawer Slides. I don't know how I got the hinge word in there.

Charley


----------

